# Problem or not?



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got a Tax refund check in the mail today for $1000. Problem is I don't pay income tax. All my income is tax free. It says Austin Tax refund on the check. And it is a United States Treasury check. Should I deposit it and just hold on to it or what?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The IRS always sends a letter explaining why when they send a check. The letter never comes with the check but is always sent separately. I would call them and not deposit until 100%


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

There was a scam going around in 2005
http://www.fdic.gov/news/news/SpecialAlert/2005/sa8705.html

The Federal Reserve Banks have issued an alert describing two counterfeit scams involving U.S. Treasury checks. The following common characteristics have been identified.

The first scam of counterfeit U.S. Treasury checks has the following characteristics:

The inventory control number at the top of the check is "S 339,338,063";
The same last eight digits-89,455,573-are included in the check number;
All checks have "Austin, Texas" printed next to the date, and immediately preceding the check number;
Immediately below the check number is the wording "andover tax refund";
The MICR line has "040405" before the amount field;
The MICR line was not produced using magnetic ink; and
The date, amount, payee name and address differ on each check.
The second scam of counterfeit U.S. Treasury checks has the following characteristics:

In most instances, the inventory control number at the top of the check is "A 369,261,360";
The same last eight digits -72,914,561-are included in the check number;
All checks have "Austin, Texas" printed next to the date, and immediately preceding the check number;
The MICR line has "190405" before the amount field;
The MICR line was produced using magnetic ink; and
The date, amount, payee name and address differ on each check.
United States Treasury Checks can be verified online at https://tcva.fms.treas.gov/. Security features of Treasury checks are displayed at: http://www.fms.treas.gov/checkclaims/check_security_new.pdf 112k (PDF Help).


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

According to those sites its real. I will take it to the bank tomorrow and have them check it out for me. Then deposit it in my savings account and not spend it. Let it accumulate interest.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Took the check to the bank they called IRS andverified that the check was good and it was even issued with my SS#. They seem to think someone used my SS# to file income tax and the check was supposed to be Direct Deposited but that account had been closed so they sent the check to my address. IRS is investigating it now. Bank asked what we should do with the check and IRS said cash it. It has my SS# on it and was issued in my name. So I put it in a savings account and I'm not going to touch it for a while. The bank said they would let me know when I could use it. They are working with IRS on this.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh no you did not just fall for that did you.....?

There is only one way out of this situation! Go to the bank you deposited the money into and withdraw 10 $100 dollar bills and send them to me. Let me check to see if they are fake. I will contact you with the results of my findings.


----------

